# Who Knew Wyoming Has a Monsoon Season?



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I've had enough! It's raining AGAIN. :roll: We got at least 4" this past Thursday night/Friday morning, 2" the week-end before that, and another 3-4" the last couple of weeks of September! Enough is enough - we are semi-arid for pete's sake! :help: The whole darned place is saturated, the pens are under water, I've had to put water tubs in the south pen to give the girls access to clean water, and every critter on the place is now having to learn how to swim! If you need rain, please IM me with your address and I will do my best to send it to you.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear you're dealing with this. We had it all summer. Lost most of my hay due to flooding and then leaks in the storage barn. I put dry kiddie pools in the pens for animals to take refugee in. I was sure they'd all float away. Hang in there it has to dry out some time


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope it stops raining for you. We could use more rain. Supposedly we are supposed to get light rain Wed thru Sat but we will see.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I sympathize with you, even tho i'm in the tropics, it's been raining like mad. our land is a mud pit, and the goats are NOT happy.

hang in there...it's bound to dry up sometime, right? (that's what I keep telling myself)


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, I've been trying to figure out drainage around the barn because of this. Water is still leeching in under the walls. I figure we are going to have to put a layer of concrete at the wall bases to keep it out. Until I get one built, a milk crate is making an excellent hay feeder though. I don't think they grazed out of the barn at all yesterday (they could have, they aren't shut in or locked up at all).

I have popcorn attempting to dry out in my garden. Note I said " attempting."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers, stay safe.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

AmyBoogie said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're dealing with this. We had it all summer. Lost most of my hay due to flooding and then leaks in the storage barn. I put dry kiddie pools in the pens for animals to take refugee in. I was sure they'd all float away. Hang in there it has to dry out some time


It just goes with the territory - we've survived our 7 years of drought, now it's just time for the wet season. I hear you on the loss of hay. We are 2 for 2 on the hay crapometer, 3rd pretty good, and 4th probably raises it to 3 for 3. The west pivot and its corners are good, but the rest of the place remains to be seen assuming we can even get it put up before winter hits. I'm thinking it might dry up next spring after the spring thaw. :eyeroll:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to figure out drainage around the barn because of this. Water is still leeching in under the walls. I figure we are going to have to put a layer of concrete at the wall bases to keep it out. Until I get one built, a milk crate is making an excellent hay feeder though. I don't think they grazed out of the barn at all yesterday (they could have, they aren't shut in or locked up at all).
> 
> I have popcorn attempting to dry out in my garden. Note I said " attempting."


Be very careful of how you plan your drainage - improper drainage is a very good way to have the EPA down your neck and on your butt! That is exactly why my pens are under water and the girls are learning how to swim. We live too close to the North Platte river, and any kind of drainage will contaminate the river. If water is seeping into your shelters, about all you can do is add enough dirt to keep it out of the shelters and in the main pens. Yeah, I hear you on the 'attempting' to dry out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We went through a monsoon type rain a couple of weeks ago. OMG, still can't get over it! 
They said 30% chance of isolated/scattered showers. It was a BIG day of racing at our local horse track. Well, all my rain gear is in the storage POD, since we are not finished fixing our house after water damage.
So....I thought, how bad could it be? 30% chance in the late afternoon?



















Next day, I gave up, went upstairs to wait for the big race of the day...
View from my press box window about 3pm.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I can absolutely relate to those pictures, Candice! BTW, you take amazing pictures!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

We are nowhere near a river or body of water here. Closest thing to that is the pond that forms in my driveway when we get a good rain. thank goodness that has a gravel bottom. Barn is in the middle of our property, and just trying to get drainage right so that the roof runoff doesn't run back under the walls. Took the tiller to the ground so that it was loosened enough to get down in and form ditches to run it towards my garden fence. The ground from my house slopes gently but steadily until it reaches the barn. so a hill there, and the runoff from the roof = drainage issue local to the barn. Our pasture Fares well and doesn't end up with standing water. Our ten acre property slopes ever so slightly from higher north side to lower south end. The barn is smack in the middle. I'm thinking a gutter may be part of the answer for the barn.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoatCrazy said:


> I can absolutely relate to those pictures, Candice! BTW, you take amazing pictures!


Thanks! It was a lousy weekend that particular weekend  Worst rain I've ever dealt with at the track. They had to post pone one of the races for about 10-15 minutes due to lightening as well.
Oh, those first 2 pics... I had NO rain gear on, just a plastic bag over my camera lol
I was a complete drowned rat! It was awful. I was out on the track when it just started pouring! You could barely see the horses coming down the stretch. 
I got back into the tunnel as fast as I could, but by that time my phone died.
It still has the white 'screen of death' lol. A lot of people's recorders, phones and cameras couldn't handle it. Lots of things soaked in rice! Didn't help my phone tho' so I had to buy a new one.

We had almost 2 inches in about 2-3 hours time. Then a repeat the next day. A lot of people were dealing with flooding/flash flooding, and we had a lot of water sitting, especially in the goat pen.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Isn't it amazing what can happen with only a 30% chance of rain? :laugh: Most of our worst storms happened with a 20% chance. I am sorry about your phone and the other people's electronics - hopefully most of them could be saved with the rice. Keep up the wonderful pictures, and don't forget to post them, ok?


----------

